# Quick Capture Thread



## BCdogs

So I saw a similar thread on another forum and I figured I could start one here since I didn't see any when searching. This is for those single or quick shots we take of our dogs.



Share away!


----------



## Carriana

I brought Opie to the office yesterday and the sunlight caught his big brown eyes while he was chilling under my desk.


----------



## ames

This is Mel's version of a selfie lol


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Awww! Squirt and Piggy are such a cute crew
Opie's Lucius eye balls  
And I love Mel and his spoiled butt


----------



## BCdogs

Thanks Coach! 

Love the pictures so far! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

"Baaaaroooooooo!" 









"I want it!"









"It's not fair mom"


----------



## BCdogs

^ Great pictures!!

Perfect portrayal of Piggy's personality.... No room on the couch? No worries, Squirt will do as a butt pillow.


----------



## hashbrown

Live action


----------



## STiLL WILL

The "I hate it when you park the car on a hill" face


----------



## Carriana

Loki doing what he does best...shoving chew toys in our faces









And the bullies giving great flirt pole face


----------



## TeamCourter

Gem wanting my attention this evening...It kills her that I have to do the dishes instead of something that involves her.


----------



## Kai

So many adorable faces  This is the please don't move me to make room for yourself on the bed face lol


----------



## EckoMac

Because my cat Spaz hates all dogs....


Well, I guess after 4.5 years, Ecko has kinda grown on him. LOL!


----------



## EckoMac

Carriana said:


> I brought Opie to the office yesterday and the sunlight caught his big brown eyes while he was chilling under my desk.


This is some Puss In Boots stuff right here. I could never ever say no to those eyes.


----------



## BCdogs

Swimming this afternoon


----------



## Carriana

EckoMac said:


> This is some Puss In Boots stuff right here. I could never ever say no to those eyes.


Seriously! He's just a big ball of mush this boy.


----------



## brunob

Bruno & Shelly:woof:


----------



## ames

Haha great pictures!!!


----------



## BCdogs

Photobombed by Squirt, lol!


----------



## John_B




----------



## Carriana

Can't be having anyone else playing with the Kong while she's napping.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Sometimes, he hates me.


----------



## TeamCourter

Gem with the youngest and the oldest, she loves when the kids stay!


----------



## BCdogs

These hills kill me and Piggy's just there like "hurry up, human."


----------



## Katey

This thread brightened my day up. 

Moving on the weekend, and will have some pics of Jones in his own house to share on here.


----------



## John_B

Bruno being a weirdo sitting on the couch looking out the window lol.


And with his best friend


----------



## BCdogs

^ Ahhhh, that is so cute!!


----------



## TeamCourter

She always runs to fast for my camera!


----------



## Kai

I love this thread! Teamcourter and john_b I love the photos with the kids!

Kai being his usual bright eyed and bushy tailed self lol


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

you guys know i love contributing pics!


----------



## BCdogs

One of my favourite shots of Pig. 
'I'll take that, thank you very much!'


----------



## TeamCourter

Deuce looking at me because he knew I was leaving


----------



## Carriana

Practicing for the aspca commercials lmao


----------



## TeamCourter

Aw Opie is so cute...he does have that look down pretty well lol


----------



## ames

stop being so mean to Opie!!!! lol

Great pics, John-B I love the chilling on the couch pic. Hilarious.


----------



## John_B

Lol thanks Ames, here's the other angle when he realized I was taking his picture


----------



## jimxxx

''Princess'' Lola










Let's play










I say STOP IT










Not listening, you will feel it


----------



## Sarah~

I had a lighter in my hand and Xena snuck up beside me to steal it, when I started to pull it out of her mouth it made her lips do the funniest thing so I took a quick photo  Also a photo of her being naughty and using the couch pillow to lay on, my boyfriend hates that. 

And a photo of Eko, of course, giving me his googliest eyes


----------



## BCdogs

Caught at the scene of the crime, such a shit head. Couldn't help but laugh that he still had a mouth full of feathers.








A tired dog's a good dog...














And Piggy's hilarious squishy face.


----------



## BCdogs

Oh yeah, and I went to the bank the other day and found this guy injured on the sidewalk. I think he flew into the building, he seemed pretty dazed and wobbly. I sat with him for an hour and when he still wasn't attempting to leave, we got a volunteer to help us catch him and drove him to a wildlife rescue in the next town over. He'll get some r&r and hopefully be reintroduced back in the wild here once he's doing better. Pretty cool seeing and handling a wild hawk up close like that.


----------



## TeamCourter

Last night my husband got a picture of me and Gemi sleeping. We usually fall asleep on the couch together at night, then he has to wake us up and tell us to go to bed.










Here's another before he woke us up, I think she was cutting off some of my oxygen supply lol.


----------



## Sarah~

I'm sorry you all have some adorable, gorgeous dogs but is this not one of the cutest things you've ever seen?!


----------



## STiLL WILL

after a 2.5 mile walk up & down a big ass hill followed by flirt pole today....


----------



## BCdogs

When a dog walks in with an itty bitty waist.... Hahahaha


----------



## TheHiddenAngel

Poor box.


----------



## BCdogs

I found some baby Piggy pictures!


----------



## TeamCourter

Aw I love that last one of baby Piggy


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

about to go rollerblading


----------



## BCdogs

Trotting into last night's sunset








Patiently waiting in the truck








Yoinking Anthony's arm off to get to a particularity amazing smell, lol. 








And hanging out at the river


----------



## STiLL WILL

Rolling around with me today doing errands...


----------



## BCdogs

I LOVE everyone's pictures!!

The dogs found some old rawhide in the yard. I don't give rawhide so I took it away. They weren't impressed, lol!!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Great pics everyone!

Here are a few of mine--- 
Tandie running her rounds 









Get it! 









The glowing eyes of Pyra! Lol









Happy worked dog


----------



## TeamCourter

Finally got a picture of Deuce and his special way of itching his shoulders, he has done it this way since he was a tiny pup lol.








He will use that back leg to push himself across the yard or living room, then flop to the other side and do it again lol.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

^^^^^ LOL!


----------



## BCdogs

Hahaha, that's great!!


----------



## BCdogs

A few from the mountain. I'm so amazed at how much Squirt is filling out and also so happy with our progress fitness-wise. He's looking pretty good for a mutt


----------



## redog

Sandy was so mad at me for not stopping Lincoln from tearing up her flower bed. Of course I thought it was funny....


----------



## John_B

Bruno at 9 months and 65lbs. sitting like a weirdo lol


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

flirt pole










swimming/retrieving










out for a walk


----------



## BCdogs

Get it!!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Haha squirt is awesome. Love the color too  

Bruno is sitting weird! It's almost like he's trying to hide his goods  

Great pics everyone!!


----------



## BCdogs

Thanks! 

I love everyone's pictures too!!


----------



## John_B

Best friends looking out the door lol


----------



## Katey

THis thread reminds me that i need to take my camera with me to the park when Jones goes running.


----------



## BCdogs

Pig's looking so grown up. 10 months old in two weeks.


----------



## Katey

Pig is look great BC.

I got some of Jones during our flirt session yesterday.




For him this is the most normal way to get off the couch... To slide off then walk untill his feet slip off the couch onto the floor. It cracks me up. 


This is the latest addition to our family... Jones can't understand why she doesn't play like a puppy, though, he is determined to teach her how it's done. so far he has taught her how to run around the house like a loon... lol.


----------



## BCdogs

Katey said:


> Pig is look great BC.


Thank you and great pictures!!









These are Piggy's full siblings! I want one sooooo bad! But that's definitely not going to happen, haha.


----------



## jttar

Wow Maggie that's a tough stance. One is cuter then the next. I would take the brindle boy in picture #2 or maybe the blue in the last picture, wait, look at the eyebrows on the tri color in the first picture, no wait, I'm sticking with the brindle. LOL. 

Joe


----------



## BCdogs

jttar said:


> Wow Maggie that's a tough stance. One is cuter then the next. I would take the brindle boy in picture #2 or maybe the blue in the last picture, wait, look at the eyebrows on the tri color in the first picture, no wait, I'm sticking with the brindle. LOL.
> 
> Joe


Hahaha, I knowwww! The brindle one looks nearly identical to Piggy as a pup, although I can see that he/she has slightly longer hair. Sooo cute! Her dad is half Rottie so some of them get the markings and longer fur. I just wouldn't be able to buy from a BYB again and feel okay with it after all I've learned. The pups didn't chose to come into the world but if they're anything like Piggy, they'll make it a better place for some lucky families.


----------



## John_B

Showing Bruno's true colors lol. He's so brown out in the sunlight.


----------



## jttar

Bruno's coat is gorgeous John_B.

Joe


----------



## John_B

Thanks, Jttar. It's hard to believe that ^ is the same dog as this lol...


----------



## Katey

Seal dogs are great for their color changing abilities. lol. Sort of like the horse of many colors from the Wizard of Oz. lol. 

BC, those little pups are adorable. The little tri-color looks like he could be a lot of fun, but the cheeky look on the brindles face... Well done on saying no to so much cuteness.


----------



## BCdogs

Katey, it's so hard to say no but the bf keeps me in check! Lol!

Piggy loved up on her trainer today and met her little Frenchie, Sneakers.


----------



## STiLL WILL

King after picking him up from spending all day at the vet today----getting his "p4" molar extracted due to a slab fracture. Crazy dog. 

He's super out of it and whiney at the moment from the pain meds slowly wearing off. Poor guy lol


----------



## Katey

aaaw, Piggy is so full of love BC. Please pass on to the trainer that that frenchie is adorable. Looks really feisty.

King looks like a space cadet. Glad that the dental went well Still


----------



## Pink

Quick shot from earlier. <3


----------



## BCdogs

Pink said:


> Quick shot from earlier. <3


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Pink

BCdogs said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## John_B

Nap time lol


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Pink, Torque is the man! The beast! Love him. 

JohnB I love seal dogs, they are just awesome! They can be black or brown lol!


----------



## TeamCourter

Just found this old picture of Deucey as a pup


----------



## BCdogs

Such a handsome pup! ^^^

The sock hoarders being cute.


----------



## Katey

BC, they are SO cute together.


----------



## BCdogs

Katey said:


> BC, they are SO cute together.


Thank you!!


----------



## TeamCourter

Pig and squirt are pretty adorable


----------



## BCdogs

TeamCourter said:


> Pig and squirt are pretty adorable


Thank you!! 

Some fun zoomie shots.


----------



## STiLL WILL

On bird watch this morning LOL


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Pyra doing her favorite thing 









Tandie chilling









Lucius says hellooooooo


----------



## Saint Francis

STiLL WILL said:


> King after picking him up from spending all day at the vet today----getting his "p4" molar extracted due to a slab fracture. Crazy dog.
> 
> He's super out of it and whiney at the moment from the pain meds slowly wearing off. Poor guy lol


Had a similar experience with another dog of mine......man, those molars are like mountains! Tough couple of days but it healed nicely though. Give him a pat on the head from me.


----------



## Saint Francis

::::COACH:::: said:


> Pyra doing her favorite thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tandie chilling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucius says hellooooooo


Hellooooooo Lucius!!!


----------



## TeamCourter

Caught a wink


----------



## jttar

TeamCourter said:


> Caught a wink


Yes you did. Great shot T.C.

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter

Thanks Joe!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Saint Francis said:


> Had a similar experience with another dog of mine......man, those molars are like mountains! Tough couple of days but it healed nicely though. Give him a pat on the head from me.


Thank you, SF!

Yeah, he was about 85% himself at the top of the 3rd day. It was hard to hear him "vocalize" so much on the 1st and 2nd days because this dog has NEVER ever vocalized any kind of pain, not even as much as a yelp or anything. Back to normal now, the sutures dissolved quickly, and it looks like he was born without 1 molar lol. Got a check from pet insurance for $315 the other day which softens the hit on that procedure quite a bit!


----------



## Saint Francis

STiLL WILL said:


> Thank you, SF!
> 
> Yeah, he was about 85% himself at the top of the 3rd day. It was hard to hear him "vocalize" so much on the 1st and 2nd days because this dog has NEVER ever vocalized any kind of pain, not even as much as a yelp or anything. Back to normal now, the sutures dissolved quickly, and it looks like he was born without 1 molar lol. Got a check from pet insurance for $315 the other day which softens the hit on that procedure quite a bit!


Good to hear.....for you and your boy!! I remember the vet showed me the molar and I couldn't believe the size of it. The crazy things that happen to our dogs LOL!!!!


----------



## STiLL WILL

He got the morning zoomies and whipped his head around straight into a wooden corner....just MILLIMETERS away from his eye. I swear he's always plotting ways to get me to take him to our vet(literally his favorite place). Nice try, but not today, King *whew* -__-


----------



## TheHiddenAngel

I haven't posted any pics in a while so I might as well.


----------



## John_B

Bruno playing in the back yard with the kids


----------



## BCdogs

Piggy is officially bigger than Squirt. So crazy!


----------



## ames

STiLL WILL said:


> He got the morning zoomies and whipped his head around straight into a wooden corner....just MILLIMETERS away from his eye. I swear he's always plotting ways to get me to take him to our vet(literally his favorite place). Nice try, but not today, King *whew* -__-


Hahaha omg I feel the same way. Gargamel LOVES the vet. They all love on him and he gets unlimited treats I swear he figured out how to get me toy take him sometimes. Lol. Glad the eye was saved and one less vet trip


----------



## ames

Love all the pic updates I haven't been on his thread for a bit.



BCdogs said:


> View attachment 54521
> 
> 
> Piggy is officially bigger than Squirt. So crazy!


Oh no they are growing up!!!!!


----------



## InSaiyanOne

*Beta*

Here's a couple quick shots of my four-legged friend Beta.


----------



## BCdogs

Pig on the trails


----------



## BCdogs

InSaiyanOne said:


> Here's a couple quick shots of my four-legged friend Beta.


Super cute!!


----------



## BCdogs

A few shots from the last few days..



I've seen sooo much improvement in Squirt's shoulder & hind definition recently. We're still working on the core and have a weight pull harness on its way right now, can't waiiiiit to start!!





Derpy zoom face


----------



## John_B




----------



## TeamCourter

BC- Pig is growing up! How old is she now?


----------



## BCdogs

TeamCourter said:


> BC- Pig is growing up! How old is she now?


I know!!  She's 11 months now!


----------



## redog

Lincoln getting down with his thickness


----------



## Carriana

Dave, I think it's time for a whole thread of Lincoln updates! please


----------



## redog

I will Carrie, been real busy andI'm enjoying this pup as much as I can. My phone is full of pics I need to post.


----------



## jttar

Lincoln is doing our state proud Dave. Looking real good. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## jmac

My boy and his 2 dane buddies.


----------



## TeamCourter

Aw Lincoln is adorable!


----------



## BCdogs

Squirt's first time dragging this morning, I think he really enjoyed it


----------



## HeavyJeep

Hell ya squirt!! Hell ya!


----------



## TeamCourter

Good Job Squirt!


----------



## BCdogs

Thanks guys


----------



## Paulsdeep559

Lucian 14 weeks


----------



## jttar

Love the pics Maggie. Squirt looks fantastic in that harness. Love the first picture, "working" personified! Thanks.


----------



## Katey

Wow, squirt looks great in that harness. 

Dave Lincoln is adorable.


----------



## Katey

Jones finally got a harness. My boyfriend and I are taking a 6 hour drive with him in a few weeks, and we wanted him to be secure in the car. surprisingly he walked much more calmly with the harness, than he usually does only on a lead. lol. Crazy pooch. This was on Sunday when we took him with us when we went out for breakfast.


These are from the last couple weeks.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Bruno is looking good!  love seeing pics of him.

Squirt looks like he enjoyed dragging the tire, so cute. 

Dave Lincoln is flippin adorable! We definitely need an update thread! 

Jones is such a ham, I love him


----------



## BCdogs

Thanks again, everyone!

Love all the pictures, keep sharing away


----------



## Saint Francis

This was their response to me saying, "You guys think you can take me?"










This is not a fair fight LOL.


----------



## jttar

Love the pictures of Jones, Katey. Looks like a really nice harness. Happy to hear he accepted it.

Joe


----------



## jttar

I'm afraid you would lose that fight Christian, even with your mask and knife. LOL.
Great pictures of them both. Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Saint Francis

jttar said:


> I'm afraid you would lose that fight Christian, even with your mask and knife. LOL.
> Great pictures of them both. Gorgeous dogs.


You are probably right. At least they could humor me LOL. Thanks Joe

The mask/knife only come out on Halloween..........


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Love those dogs  and I love ones with nice cutters even more! Only one of mine has long canines like that


----------



## Saint Francis

::::COACH:::: said:


> Love those dogs  and I love ones with nice cutters even more! Only one of mine has long canines like that


Thanks Nadia baby I have felt those daggers on occasion LOL. Usually they wait till I wear an expensive sweater/sweat shirt to show me what they can do.......their way of flossing I suppose:snap:


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Queen Bea


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Loving all the pics!!!!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Darn spoiled bed dog


----------



## TeamCourter

Ori seems like such a sweet boy!


----------



## BCdogs

Looks like Ori's fitting right in!


----------



## Katey

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> Queen Bea


She looks great. Haven't seen pics of her in a while. Love how she has grown.


----------



## Saint Francis

"What do you mean we're out of turkey?"










..........just keeping the thread alive LOL


----------



## John_B

Bruno sitting on the couch watching TV and looking out the window lol

And just to show sometimes he sits like a normal dog lol


----------



## Jen A

2 pibbles and a lab/shepherd thing (this is common at my house)







[/URL][/IMG]

Bizmark at the beach







[/URL][/IMG]

Miss Maggie in her favorite spot







[/URL][/IMG]

Pibble kisses make the world go 'round







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BCdogs

Little Piggy mug









Wrestling in the snow


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo




----------



## TeamCourter

That's a cool picture BK


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

thanks everyone.


----------



## BCdogs

Piggy is a year old now and filling out like crazy.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

shes looking great!


----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## ::::COACH::::

Rooster looking handsome!

Love everyone else's pics! Piggy, Quirt, Jen A's crew, Bruno (love him!) and Queen Bea 

Here is my contribution!

Hachi, my malamute/chow cross who lives with my folks out west. One of the best dogs ever born. Love this dog so much! Amazing with kids and people yet will warn you if someone unfamiliar comes to the house, and he is a great coyote hunter


----------



## Saint Francis

Thanks Nadia baby.....I'm glad you knew that was Rooster
Hachi is very handsome, nice teeth and coat, etc. How old? 5? Just guessing.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I can easily tell the difference between your boys!  

Hachi is just about 5...he is very healthy with great teeth! He is about 10lbs over weight...they live out in the country and he walks a mile down the road from my folks' house and eats all the cat food that the neighbor puts out there for some wild kitties...smh.....lol!


----------



## STiLL WILL

His favorite part of our long walks....walking by the chickens & 1 angry goose behind the fence at a small farm. When I say "walking by" I mean lunging and licking his lips lol.


----------



## Saint Francis

Yes, grass in late December!!!!


----------



## BCdogs

Nothing but snow as usual


----------



## Jen A

Look at that happy face!


----------



## STiLL WILL

Earlier today, patiently waiting for my gf to finish opening her box from Amazon.....so he can rip it to shreds LOL


----------



## Katey

STiLL WILL said:


> Earlier today, patiently waiting for my gf to finish opening her box from Amazon.....so he can rip it to shreds LOL


OMW that face. lol. Such concentration.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Odin... being the usual first thing i wake up to...


And Banshee being her cute self... i guess the couch wasnt good enough, she had be on the pillow. lol


----------



## John_B

Bruno looking to go play lol. Don't mind the mess of shoes


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Awww Banshee and Odin are such sweet happy dogs. 
Piggy looks like she loves the snow!
And of course flashy Bruno looks plain old awesome  
I'm jealous of that grass St.Francsis! Mmmmmmm Badger...love


----------



## John_B

I'll add this one too. Just got a new toy in the mail


----------



## BCdogs

On top of the world!


----------



## jttar

WOW Maggie! Those "Top of the World" pics are outstanding. That first one is so 3-D it looks photoshopped. Thanks so much for sharing. 

Joe


----------



## BCdogs

jttar said:


> WOW Maggie! Those "Top of the World" pics are outstanding. That first one is so 3-D it looks photoshopped. Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! I did manipulate the lighting afterwards to make the colours pop a bit more, but other than that, it's just nature at its finest.


----------



## TeamCourter

In the first picture Piggy looks like she has the same body structure of my girl, long body and long legs


----------



## BCdogs

TeamCourter said:


> In the first picture Piggy looks like she has the same body structure of my girl, long body and long legs


She has turned out surprisingly long! She had a bit of a growth spurt, she's quite the leggy little thing nowadays.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Wow awesome picture!


----------



## John_B

Happy dog!


----------



## TeamCourter

Aw Bruno does look happy in those pictures


----------



## TeamCourter

Here is a sad dog!








She just doesn't understand why her dad has been gone for 5 days (this is the first time he has been out of town since she was born). She was looking out the window and thought she saw his work truck coming down the street. This was her look of disappointment after it passed


----------



## BCdogs

Awwwww, she does look so sad!


----------



## Kai

I love this thread.  that snow looks fun and that sad face is too cute


----------



## Kai

One loves the ocean while the other loves the land


----------



## zmanic




----------



## STiLL WILL

Spying on birds again...


----------



## Pink

STiLL WILL said:


> Spying on birds again...


I love that boy!


----------



## Pink

New cut gear..


----------



## jttar

Great shot *zmanic*! All that meat and no potato's ... LOL.

Joe


----------



## John_B

Bruno is thankful for all the snow we got lol. Its hilarious watching him bounce around to run through it


----------



## BCdogs

^^ Haha, that's awesome. Mine love to bury their faces in the snow too.


----------



## Carriana

Lucy giving a koala stuffy the stink eye.


----------



## bulldog

Pink said:


> New cut gear..


is that swampdawg gear? that's what i use too, good stuff, the owner's a good guy also. nice looking dog!


----------



## Pink

bulldog said:


> is that swampdawg gear? that's what i use too, good stuff, the owner's a good guy also. nice looking dog!


The collar is Swamp Dawg, the vest is Hardcore Hog Dogs. Thanks!


----------



## Kai

We did a nice hike today


----------



## jttar

Great shot Kai. Love that background.

Joe


----------



## BCdogs

Gorgeous Kai! I'm jealous of that background!


----------



## BCdogs

Probably the most hilarious and perfect picture of her ever. This is her personality in a photo, just a crazy ball of energy and flailing legs. lol.


----------



## Kai

Thanks guys. I've never seen snow so I love these pics. Haha.


----------



## jttar

Great pics of your brindle beauty Maggie. Love the one with her legs splayed. Thanks

Joe


----------



## BCdogs

jttar said:


> Great pics of your brindle beauty Maggie. Love the one with her legs splayed. Thanks
> 
> Joe


Thank you!


----------



## BCdogs

Not to rub it in all the East Coasters' faces.... but we're having a super warm, early spring. We have ground again! The snow has almost melted. I'm sure we'll get one more snowfall but for now, I'm going to pretend winter's over.


----------



## Kai

Great pic. She seems to be enjoying that sun


----------



## Kai

Lilikoi enjoying her stick she found at the beach. Lily is a bit vocal when playing with other dogs and doesn't enjoy when they jump on her but she loves to swim so I bought a 20ft leash so I can give her room to swim but keep her leashed. It went great until some idiot with a leashed puppy came over. I moved. He got closer. I moved again. He got closer. Finally he released his puppy and Lily did her expected growl and chewbaca noises when the puppy started to jump on her. Of course I told the guy to get his dog and his response was "oh, she's not friendly?" I responded with "that's why she is leashed and you should keep your dog leashed as well before another dog really bites her". >_<


----------



## megz

A fun shot of T Bone and his jumps but the best is that they look like giants!!


----------



## BCdogs

Great shot, megz!!

I've been doing core workouts with Squirt for 3 months now and today, I finally saw muscle over his ribs for the first time. Probably way more stoked than the situation calls for... but I can't wait for summer conditioning


----------



## TeamCourter

What are you doing for core work outs? I need to work in that department with Gemini...They are looking Good! Cool picture too


----------



## BCdogs

We do drag work, flirt pole, lots of tug, and these neat stretches someone recommended to me. Basically you have your dog laying on their side and then bring their nose to touch their hip by guiding a treat that way. Gently keep their back end on the floor so they have to use their core to lift their upper end.  and thank you! It's so nice seeing the work pay off!


----------



## gpbkool

PkooL @ 8 months


----------



## Kai

Aloha from our very muddy hike today


----------



## STiLL WILL

Squawking away looking right at him....what a tease lol.


----------



## John_B

I haven't been on here much lately but here's Bruno.



And always doing weird things lol


----------



## jttar

Bruno is looking great, such a handsome young man. Love the look on his face in the couch picture. Thanks for sharing with us John.

Joe


----------



## Parker G

Here's my best friend Gotti at 3 1/2 months. I think the progress he's been making and rate he's been growing is simply incredible. 26lbs


----------



## BCdogs

The goobers.










Running their butts off as usual.




























I think Piggy's about done growing now. She's long and tall.


----------



## jttar

Aww, I love "the goobers" pic Maggie. Great to see them in action.


----------



## Katey

This thread never fails to brighten my day.


----------



## BCdogs

Happy 2nd birthday Squirt!


----------



## TeamCourter

Aw Happy Birthday Squirt!


----------



## BCdogs

TeamCourter said:


> Aw Happy Birthday Squirt!


Thanks!


----------



## Saint Francis

BCdogs said:


> Happy 2nd birthday Squirt!


Happy B Day Squirt You and I share this day in common!!! (but I'm a helluva lot older than you LOL)

Adorable dog BC........


----------



## BCdogs

Saint Francis said:


> Happy B Day Squirt You and I share this day in common!!! (but I'm a helluva lot older than you LOL)
> 
> Adorable dog BC........


Hey, happy birthday to you too! Thanks!


----------



## jttar

Happy second birthday! Maggie, give Squirt a scratch behind the ears for me.

Joe


----------



## BCdogs

jttar said:


> Happy second birthday! Maggie, give Squirt a scratch behind the ears for me.
> 
> Joe


Will do, thanks Joe!


----------



## Sarah~

Pretty lady


----------



## STiLL WILL

BCdogs said:


> Happy 2nd birthday Squirt!


Squirt looks so happy on the born day! The way it should be 

Happy birthday Squirt!


----------



## jimxxx

Hi Squirt, congrats with your birthday...


----------



## BCdogs

Thanks guys


----------



## Carriana

Gus, lounging like a boss


----------



## Saint Francis

Sarah~ said:


> Pretty lady


She sure is


----------



## Saint Francis

Carriana said:


> Gus, lounging like a boss


Awwwwww............


----------



## jttar

Gus is too cute. He looks soft as velvet. Thanks Carriana.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Up & at 'em this morning...ready for his long Monday walk.


----------



## John_B




----------



## Saint Francis

Looks like John B and Still Will got their dogs packed up and ready for some good days ahead.......keeping that bond tight:clap:


----------



## BCdogs

Back to work 3 weeks after his neuter.


----------



## jttar

Nice picture of Squirt in his harness Maggie. Glad he is doing good after his neutering. He is looking great.


----------



## BCdogs

Thanks Joe, I'll admit I was worried about how it would affect him but he hasn't slowed down a bit.


----------



## jttar

Never slowed me down after I was neutered, LOL!


----------



## BCdogs

HAHA, atta guy!!


----------



## Saint Francis




----------



## Carriana




----------



## s.njr1992

That guilty face lol


----------



## jttar

Nice work on the Rooster picture Christian. Love the touch of green grass in the background. Thanks for sharing bud.


----------



## Saint Francis

Thanks Joe.......grass is green for now LOL. Gotta love that Fall weather...best time of the year IMO.


----------



## notagolf

10 weeks old and counting


----------



## jttar

What a cute puppy notagolf. When you get a chance, how about starting a new thread in the "Introduction" section of the forum and tell us a little about yourself. Of course we would love to see some more pictures of your puppy.

Joe


----------



## notagolf

About to head to the park .... try ansld start a intro thread there


----------



## Nefertiti

All smiles at the vet today.


----------

